# rockets 2-0 pre



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

the rockets arent doing half bad in this preseason. Eddie Griffen had 5 blocks toninght.

then u through yao ming in there and teach him to block. he he that will be lots of fun.

make other teams shoot from outside.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think that the rockets interior defense will be very good. even though they don't any huge guys like shaq they have two shot blockers(griffin and ming) and a bunch of other guys they can throw in to defend the post(thomas, taylor, cato, collier). hopefully after olajuwon retires the rockets can get him to come help coach griffin and ming. with this interior game and the already good and even more improved perimeter game the rockets are looking at playoffs once again.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

hey man thats a good point i never thought of olajuwon coming back to coach at houston. that is where he still lives i think. 

that would be awesome him tutorin ming and griffen. there is not many people out there that have more to teach then olajuwon.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey, maybe Hakeem can recruit Clyde the Glide as an assistant. Suit the two of them up and let them scrimmage with their team. I'd pay money to see THOSE practices!


----------



## DAMAGED KINGDOM (Oct 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> hopefully after olajuwon retires the rockets can get him to come help coach griffin and ming.


Could happen. Imagine if Eddie and Yao BOTH learned the "DREAM SHAKE"!  



> ...with this interior game and the already good and even more improved perimeter game the rockets are looking at playoffs once again.


MOST DEF! :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAMAGED KINGDOM</b>!
> 
> Could happen. Imagine if Eddie and Yao BOTH learned the "DREAM SHAKE"!
> 
> ...


that would be awsomw Eddie with the Dream shake into that hook shot he does or fakin a defender near the 3point line and stepping back and hitting the 3. EDDIE IS THE MAN


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

If Yao could learn the Sky Hook or Dream Shake then both of those moves would be unstoppable.

IF a 7 footers dream shake was unstoppable then think of a 7-6 man.

Same goes with the SKy Hook which is pretty much an unstoppable move in itself.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Man, that avatar is just absolutely BEAUTIFUL hunter. You only get to have it for 1 more day....that is, unless you want to become a supporting member you could have it forever!


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> Man, that avatar is just absolutely BEAUTIFUL hunter. You only get to have it for 1 more day....that is, unless you want to become a supporting member you could have it forever!


Yes it is so beautiful. I just hate it so much


----------

